# Could Use Some Help On A 0602 Timing Pulley



## master of none (Jul 26, 2016)

I need to replace the bearings in the timing pulley but for the life of me I can't see how the pulley comes apart to get at the bearings inside,if anybody knows how to or done this before please enlighten me , it's the pulley above the motor thanks, Rick


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 26, 2016)

i don't have any experience with the grizzly lathe, but sometimes pulleys have a snap ring on one end that captures bearings.
another possibility is that the bearing is a bushing that gets pressed in and out of said pulley.
if you could post a picture of the removed pulley, i'll bet ya that i could tell you how to get the bearings out!


----------



## master of none (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you for replying I'll post a picture tomorrow but there is a snap ring but it looks like the bearings are inside the pulley I'll post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 26, 2016)

there may be a pulley retention ring as well as a bearing retention ring.


----------



## ch2co (Jul 26, 2016)

Here's an exploded parts list. Not sure which timing belt pulley your are talking about. Mine is different do to a 3-phase motor conversion.
Spindle & Drive Belt


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 26, 2016)

the timing belt is #32 on the drawing


----------



## master of none (Jul 26, 2016)

the pulley I'm referring to is # 34 the drawing doesn't show a good view of it,I can see the bearing inside and there is a lip holding them in that's  why I think the pulley comes apart but how I thought it might be press fit but I can see no where it may separate .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 26, 2016)

the bearings may be pressed into the ID of the pulley


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 26, 2016)

I pulled mine off to look at it. The drawing in the manual is not correct.  There is circlip holding the shaft in the pulley assembly.  If you remove that clip,you should be able to pull the shaft out which will expose another retaining ring on the backside of the pulley.  Remove the second retaining ring and you should be able to press the bearing assembly out of the pulley.


----------



## master of none (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to find this out for me.  Rick


----------

